# Bluetooth won't connect



## Guins (Apr 24, 2016)

Ok, after connecting my wife's new iPhone 6s Plus with no issues to Bluetooth, I renamed the iPhone (because I didn't like the first name I used) but it was NOT displaying the 2nd name. So I 'removed' it from the Bluetooth thinking I could just easily re-add it and the new name would be displayed. WRONG! try and try as I might it will not reconnect to the phone. It's like it not only removed it from the Bluetooth, but it has also blocked it from ever reconnecting to the phone! I'm at my wit's end!!!! Can I reset the entire system? I can't believe it won't re-establish a connection! Any thoughts?


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

Software sucks.
The Complexity Horizon

Software uses binary trees and other types, and you have gone down one of the paths. 
If you want to try other paths, keep track of what you did. 
The result of what you choose depends on what you did before. 
This will very soon become unmanageable.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combinatorial_explosion


----------



## Guins (Apr 24, 2016)

I figured it out. Thanks for nothing


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Guins said:


> I figured it out. Thanks for nothing


Ya, that previous post probably had nothing to do with anything.

Bluetooth - Saw what you did as far as "forgetting a device".
Yep, that's one thing that the bluetooth specifications (I'm talking about the really in-depth hard core stuff with lots of big long words specifications) doesn't mention explicitly although a person can kinda read between the lines and figure it out eventually, and it's tripped up literally millions of people.
You can "rename" a bluetooth device but it'll have the same "ID number" and you can't add the same "ID number" under a different name.
Sometimes those spec's make me want to throat-punch myself...


----------

